# Essie Resort Collection Summer 2010



## Bec688 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Essie Resort Collection Summer 2010












*
*Lapis Of Luxury* â€“ a dreamy ocean blue
*Splash Of Grenadine* â€“ a playful magenta pink
*Playa Del Platinum* â€“ an elegant and sheer sandy gray
*Turquoise &amp; Caicos* â€“ a flirty and pretty tropical aqua


_â€œI wanted to create colors that would reflect a passion for all-things paradise,â€ says *Essie Weingarten*, founder and president of Essie Cosmetics, Ltd. â€œChic vacationers are known for their island-inspired style and these nail colors add the final fashionable touch to that look.â€_
_Vibrant and trendy, these bold colors are a must-have accessory for every beach goer and for those with no vacation plans in sight, theyâ€™ll bring a ray of sunny paradise into the day. 
_

The *Essie 2010 Resort Collection* launches in *May* on* essie.com* and in salons nationwide.







Lapis of Luxury





Splash of Grenadine





Playa Del Platinum





Turquoise &amp; Caicos


source 1
source 2


----------



## Abbygalll (Apr 11, 2010)

I love that turquoise!


----------



## piegirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the turquoise one!


----------



## akira53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I also like the turquoise and the purple. The sandy gray color doesn't look bad either.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 11, 2010)

i was soo disappointed by this. i loved the promo pics but then these swatches... meh.. i like the blue, but thats about it. i wanted the grey to be less warm looking, and the purple to be less pink. and the turquoise looks like a greenport rehash.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the turquoise but not really the others


----------



## Mixie87 (Apr 14, 2010)

i saw the promo pics and thought it was whatever..then i seen the swatches and i really really like the colours.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was soo disappointed by this. i loved the promo pics but then these swatches... meh.. i like the blue, but thats about it. i wanted the grey to be less warm looking, and the purple to be less pink. and the turquoise looks like a greenport rehash.



I feel the same, they looked nice and all but seeing the swatches now, i think i'll go for another turquoise.


----------



## calmo73 (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the pink and Turqoise and Caicos, but need to see them in person first before I decide to get them or not.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 16, 2010)

mag, u can find Essie at Printemps now


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool ! Thanks !! Have you noticed monoprix carries OPI now ? But i'm disappointed because they don't have all the nail polishes.


----------



## BeautyCrackHead (Apr 25, 2010)

Que Lindo!!

But the color looks ugly in the bottle lol!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was soo disappointed by this. i loved the promo pics but then these swatches... meh.. i like the blue, but thats about it. i wanted the grey to be less warm looking, and the purple to be less pink. and the turquoise looks like a greenport rehash.



Greenport is a bit more muted than T&amp;C. T&amp;C is really bright and pretty. I think you should get it! If possible, go see PDP in person. It's not warm at all on me.


----------

